# What Painting means for me



## Fraktalia

Hello to everybody who does art,
When I paint it fills my heart with joy and completeness, to adore the meadow of my emotions with wings and weightlessness to make me have a journey with my expressions and experiences through the horizon of my spirit, to make the language of my heart speak and travel in my progress. So I am able to be endless free like a butterfly to fly to places which are my symbolic message as a metaphor, to tell stories with it.
With all the symboles and Characters and illustrations I show feelings which have grown in the deepest inside of my soul, experiences which are meaning and valuable to me and much more and everything I show tells a story of profundity and soceity, to make the watchers think of the matter of that being. And even Painting is an universe without borders for me, because I can make my wings spring and fly where ever I want, can give insights to my inside world and can people make see treasures which are often invisible, while I open the eyes of theier hearts with my messages. And yes, the most important in art for me is the value of freedom to create a world in which I can be the director screenwriter.

So my quistion to all of you who make art to is:

What´s the meaning and reason for you to make art, what is your inspiration and what do you feel while you´re making art.

So i hope to find many people to change with.

All the best wishes,

Fraktalia 
:smile:


----------



## just

The exuberance of youth is long gone. I never had such flowery reasons driving me. I simply draw because I must. When I don't feel I must, I don't. When I am in the process of drawing, l am in awe of how I accomplish something out of nothing and am deciding what to do next.


----------



## Fraktalia

Thank you for your answer which I appreciate much. I know that the process runs at each individually and so it´s valuable to change about the various aspects and impressions. Now I will take a look at your works! It's not just about how we grow and are shaped. There is so much more.:smile:


----------



## Mel_Robertson

I paint in the hope I'll create something that extends my mortality :smile:


----------



## dickhutchings

I paint in hope that the end result is pleasing to my eye. Sometimes it is and sometimes, rarely, I'm amazed at my own output.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Might as well ask what breathing means for me! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley

Welcome to the forum Fraktalia. For me my painting is an escape. I am able to shut out the world while painting.


----------



## PJW

For me painting is feeling complete and at one with the world. I feel happiness from the pit of my stomach, along with anticipation, trepidation and contentment. I can lose myself totally in the process and hours can pass in a moment.

I paint for me, but I also like the idea of others enjoying what they see and listening to their interpretations. I have one friend who has a wonderful imagination and what he sees often does not mirror where I was when I painted it, but he brings it to life with his words and I love it. It makes me rejoice inside. I guess that might be a bit weird, as I don't feel that I own the image and what it means, I just try and create it the best I can and hope that it tells a story.


----------



## EarlSankey

Paintings can be the source of influence and inspiration for the peoples who can connect themselves with the artist's imagination and mind. Painting for me is a source of inspiration and a way to understand an artist's emotions. Many paintings like of Jimi Hendrix on bluediamondgypy, which defines their song through paintings are worth appreciating.


----------



## SuddenLife

For me it depends on the type of painting. Landscapes in the traditional sense are almost like meditation for me. I put on pleasant music and can work for hours on end and feel really relaxed at the end of the day. 
Same goes for plein air painting (and just regular outside sketching as well of course) because I find studying my environment and putting it to paper very relaxing. 
My mind is a really chaotic one and there isn't really and off-switch, but art is something that I can easily concentrate on and it's a great way to channel that ongoing stream of thoughts.

When I'm painting characters or 'fantasy' landscapes, the painting is more a means to an end, a way of visualizing something for, say, a story.
As I like to both draw/paint and write, I also combine the two a lot and character design and worldbuilding are part of that as well. For fantasy stories I like painting maps, for example, as well as the main characters in different poses and expressions.
This also helps me unwind, but it's less carefree and more of a trial and error kind of thing.


----------



## Desdichado

Art, what really is it? (sorry for the lengthy view) 

I don't actually "do" art as such, I just paint and draw as a pleasurable hobby, or at least I don't class myself as an artist, more a hobbyist. Painting, like many other things I've done, is a hobby I enjoy. Outside of those things I class as sport rather than art (I chewed my knee cartilages playing football in my thirties, so that was the end of the really physical stuff) ,I've always enjoyed dance since the age of about thirteen when some girl dragged me onto the dance floor at a church youth club a thousand years ago, right up till last year ( at the age of 76) when I took part in a couple of B.B.C T.V programmes about our town's ballroom/rock and roll history and got to dance at our local football stadium in front of 15,000 people and the T.V cameras. 

I also did three years at Spanish dance classes back along the way somewhere for pleasure, had a spell of model ship building, quite serious stuff - one model took five months to build and I built four - learned Spanish to a reasonable degree and support my local football team -more via radio then anything else these days, although I do a live match commentary relay for the benefit of supporters who don't live locally or are overseas -. 

If I do have any real painting skills it's the ability to paint fast. I can knock out a painting in a very short time, but I wouldn't paint at all unless I enjoyed it. I do, immensely. 

Art, or just our individual ideas of what art is, who knows? Either way, Van Gogh and a lot of other talented people never got recognition in their lifetimes and died almost in poverty. Now, their works sell for millions. It might all be in the cause of art, but it don't seem quite fair does it?


----------

